# Split Gripping Rods



## Bubba (Sep 30, 2009)

Very Cool Dude! I did this last year on my BPS Bionic Blade, and I have got a ton of comments on it...I must say I really like it. 

How did you apply that epoxy onto the blank? I have thought about doing this with mine, just haven't tackled it yet. Worried i'd do more harm than good. :?


----------



## G3_Guy (Sep 30, 2009)

That is some nice work... looks great! =D>


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 30, 2009)

jirwin6985 said:


> than kept it in my hands and every so often turned it.




I tried that once, now my palms are hairy #-o



Nice job Joe - when do you want to field test it?


----------

